# Don Pepin Event Pickups!



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Well being a little tight for cash with work being nonexistant I still went to a cigar event tonight at Maxis Cigar Lounge in Long Island. I was invited from the event by someone who saw I won a contest in Smoke Magazine and he invited me to the event. Being the social madman that I am (cue laughter) I attended the event where I ran into Scott1966 from cigar live.

Anyway, Mark the person who invited me to the event has become a fan of my website ************.com and he decided to hit me up with an anejo shark. It's pretty amazing how people from all walks of life are able to hit it off over a love of a fine cigar...

Pictures are some My Fathers, a few freebies from the rep, shop owner, and a customer.. The Shark as before mentioned was from a non cigarlive member.

The viaje was a pickup at the shop and is the viaje platino


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Barry:thumb:

ps- what was the $$ on the shark??


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice pickups. Congrats


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Very nice Barry:thumb:
> 
> ps- what was the $$ on the shark??


It was a gift from the person who invited me


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet pickups


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pickups!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pickups. You'll love the My Fathers


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

nice pickups!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice I wish I could have been there


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome pickups


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i love me some viaje's nice nic puros for sure !!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Whats up with the Viaje? I know nothing about that cigar.


----------



## Scott1966-cl (Aug 3, 2007)

Was nice meeting you Barry, hopefully we can meetup again soon.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

cream of the crop right there barry


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are some great pickups...


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

tx_tuff: here is the information on the Viaje Platino that is pictured above...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick up Barry and a great gifted Shark!! :dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's what I am talking about!

How is the My Father?!? I am going to get some of those!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great looking haul!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grabs all around!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Good Haul.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

looks awesome!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good pickups. Love the My Father's:clap2::cheer2::smoke2:


----------



## smokintom (Aug 14, 2008)

Good lookin smokes. The Viaje is awesome!


----------

